# 3 Mile Bridge Question



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

I have fished by boat, the 3 MB many times and always wonder if I am fishing in the right place. I guess there is rubble on the GB and P'cola ends, but most of the boats seem to be on the P'cola side. Is that the best place? How have people done nearby such as the flats on the SE GB side, off Palafox pier, the turnaround and Bayou Texar? Does anyone troll there for reds, grouper, spanish. kings? Has anyone had any luck on the flats off the rock sea wall past the East side of Bayou Texar. Also, right now, if I took a friend out around the 3 MB bridge and he just wanted to catch fish(anything) and not at night, where would you go nearby and what bait would you use??



Many thanks..............


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The t-pier on the gulf breeze side is good right now at any time, but especially an outgoing tide, weight on the bottom with 24" leader then a live pinfish will do the trick for reds, jacks or even sharks. Take you a little dead shrimp and a smaller set up and just drop right by the pier for more pins than you will need


----------

